# My ratty boys



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I've got 5 boys currently, a group of 3 and then 2 who I'm trying to reintroduce. Despite these boys causing me so many issues lately (a younger one needing neutering and one of the older ones needing a superlorin implant) I love them so much.

I recently lost Casper (grey) and I always say I never want anymore, however, I can't help myself and always manage to find some needing a home. They really enjoy their ratty sized dinners too 

I've added some photos of Leafy, Otis, Buttons, Spike, Coco and my dear little Casper who's just gone over the bridge.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Beautiful boys every one of them


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

if thats gravy in that dish of leftovers, it has far too much salt, even the low salt stuff
youre looking at kidney damage giving them that


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh gorgeous ratty lads. Is the first one a Siamese or Himalayan? I never can tell the difference


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

cava14 una said:


> Oh gorgeous ratty lads. Is the first one a Siamese or Himalayan? I never can tell the difference


himmies = creamywhite body
mezzers = creamybrown bodies

as a rough rule of thumb, rat genetics are more conviluted than cats, so ive never really gone deep


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Aww so sweet. The ruby eyed Siamese point Dumbo (I think 1st image) reminds me of my boy Klaus


----------

